# any one ever/still addicted to any drugs?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

just wondering if any one els on this bord ever had a bad addiction to any drugs.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i've never even smoked a freaking joint

ive never even SEEN a f*cking joint irl

goooo prude-power









:sad:


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

wow want a cookie


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah, CRACK


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol i am addicted to one thing, not a drug but here comes the wierd part. i am addicted to MILK!!!!lol
if i dont get milk during a whole day i get all shaky and )/%(/)(/&)(/)/ well ye know lol.
no Joke


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> yeah, CRACK


you fuckin wish, I'm sure. Then you could be cool like mantis and drive around sniffin coke and vibin' to some mad rhymes with yo fo-fo gat in ya hand and then bitch/whine for sympathy when your friend gets blown away huh

now let me get a good couple of "f*ck you"s in the coming response ok; try to keep things on par with your record


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, CRACK
> ...










i feel the love


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, CRACK
> ...


 AHHHHAHAHA


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> EMJAY said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, CRACK
> ...










I see you havent changed a bit since your vacation, p45.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a very addictive personality


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am addicted to many things. Hardcore drugs, never.

Caffeine, yes.


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

nope i have never been adicted to anything before in my life.

i have a very unadictive personality.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Umm no.
Ive seen pot befor but never a joint. Nor have i ever done a drug.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Pothead doesn't count does it? To quote Bob Sagat" _POT? Thats not an Addiction, I used to suck dick for Coke, now thats an addiction_!" Half Baked...


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

i see no reason to do drugs, i am high on life


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Honda_EX99 is addicted to drugs, he likes to smoke something what it is...it is called c*ck, as in c*ck smoker!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

honda I think theres something you havent been telling us about...


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice one garybusey


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, I learned from the best Brian


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

..................
LaZy


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah whatever p45, it was a joke, keep acting like you run sh*t arounf here


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

noone even missed you or your damn smart ass comments, keep your post count low, you have nothign to prove with high numbers


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hes never seen a damn joint cuz hes always inside, keepign his post count up and playing video games. get a damn life, or maybe you should stay inside scorpios get MURDERED.

yeah what a loss here a P-fury,

oh what the hell, f*ck YOU


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Pothead doesn't count does it? To quote Bob Sagat" _POT? Thats not an Addiction, I used to suck dick for Coke, now thats an addiction_!" Half Baked...


 i love that movie...







..i'm addicted to women...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> noone even missed you or your damn smart ass comments, keep your post count low, you have nothign to prove with high numbers


 tell you the truth, I kinda missed his smart ass comments, he's a funny guy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> hes never seen a damn joint cuz hes always inside, keepign his post count up and playing video games. get a damn life, or maybe you should stay inside scorpios get MURDERED.
> 
> yeah what a loss here a P-fury,
> 
> oh what the hell, f*ck YOU












hey emjay chill...lets all get along now..


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

YEah whats with you? Chill the f*ck out little man. Lets the adults have a conversation, plus P45 is Funny, makes me laugh, and you don't. Therefore you suck Emjay.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

garybusey said:


> YEah whats with you? Chill the f*ck out little man. Lets the adults have a conversation, plus P45 is Funny, makes me laugh, and you don't. Therefore you suck Emjay.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> YEah whats with you? Chill the f*ck out little man. Lets the adults have a conversation, plus P45 is Funny, makes me laugh, and you don't. Therefore you suck Emjay.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thePACK said:


>


 *sigh*


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What is with you guys?
I totally missed p45 when he wasnt around, dude just cracks me up. With that being said he is a smartass, but a very witty one, and that is what I like about him. You people need to lighten up a bit.
And EMJAY, quit telling people to f*ck off, it is getting old.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> What is with you guys?
> I totally missed p45 when he wasnt around, dude just cracks me up. With that being said he is a smartass, but a very witty one, and that is what I like about him. You people need to lighten up a bit.
> And EMJAY, quit telling people to f*ck off, it is getting old.


 Wise words...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im addicted to marlboro reds


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

i am addicted to hMMMMMMM IoNo ha
its a SECRET LOL


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

Is this thread still about drugs? I've done quite a few. Have I ever been addicted to a drug? I think it's safe to say that there was a time when I was.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I've been there as well scarfish :sad:


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> i've never even smoked a freaking joint
> 
> ive never even SEEN a f*cking joint irl
> 
> ...


 really?


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I hear you mate. No need for the frown though. I've no regrets. The sh*t that I put myself through has done nothing but made me stronger and wiser.


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i have done alot of drugs not sure if i ever was addicted just did alot of acid and weed and some mushrooms.. but dont think i was addicted because i quit as soon as i had to get u/as at my new job

emjay wishes he was cool enough to smoke crack...thats just plain sad i feel sorry for his parents eminem must not be proud
haha j/k


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

i dont get why people are so hateful around here, like whats the deal i throw a linne with a smily saying owned as a joke, then all of a sudden im a fake eminem that wishes he smoked crack?

hhahahaha i dont get it, but damn, how much id love to see some of you all face to face.

and before someone quotes me, think of how its goign to attract people to these forums, its supposed to be a place where we come and talk about things we like, and last time i check people didn't have P's because they didn't liek them.

this is supposed to be a positive enviroment.

this all started when i mentioned that one of my men got







shot, then it turns around and everyone thinks its funny. yeah maybe sh*t was a little mixed up and mistakes were made or whatever you want to believe, even after i straightend the story up. but that doesn't mean that someone got shot, it doesn' tmatter, because no matter who, it does, and if you read my next post it said "play nice everyone" i was trying to say that people need to think about what they do, there is already way too much crime in this world. i aint asking for world peace, but a place where people can unite and talk about things that they enjoy and contribute to a positive atmosphere.

for those who really cared, i talk to him today, the bullet was a .44 colt, sorta like a long rifle. it was lodge through him from the back, it just missed his heart and didn't quite make it all the way through him, but almost. he says you can feel the bump on his chest, looks liek a 3rd nipple









and the reason why i was pissed at p45 was because hsi smart comments, maybe some positive actions around here wouldn't hurt. yeah i admit it, he's a funny guy, but when hes hounding on you, it really isn't that funny.

and no, im not a fake eminem, and on a serious note, eminem is a crazee emcee. anyone who followed him knows what im talkin about. he is very skilled. he had a tough life, but not the tough like most of you think. he is a success, and i respect him for that.

and just for the record not, my guy doesn't look like any of those catz in that pic. Hip hop is something you breath, not wear, act or speak.

Peace to those who respect what im saying. and apoligies to those i offended, its just been crazy latley. i have no hard feeling towards anyone here. and i hope to get an exchange with the ones who have them towards me.

One Love
-MATTY

feel free to PM me and flame me, this way guests wont see it


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

click herepost that started it all


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

This looks familiar.


----------



## black_bullet (Jul 10, 2003)

Nah..never been addicted to drugs. Do have a fondness for my jamaican rum tho


----------



## Mattimeo (Jul 14, 2003)

I've never been addicted to drugs... I've done pot, shrooms, crack/coke (laced weed only, never straight), and E. Never get cravings or anything.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

E once, didnt do much for me







but shrooms were a different story.








That was a while ago. I dont do that anymore, but I dont think there is anything wrong with smoking a phat bowl of some bomb ass chronic.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

socially addicted not physically addicted but i am no more
dixon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

yes to my gold spilo







but drugs hell no!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

so hello im bored out of my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

so wha are you guys doin' right now!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

im on the computer!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

hello!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

so hi!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

hello!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

hello!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> ezkilla13 said:
> 
> 
> > ezkilla13 said:
> ...


Its one thing to be a post whore...but another to try and have a conversation by yourself in a thread. Try to keep your posts on the topic of the thread and not post right after the other.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

geez ..people please lighten up..its the internet..i thinkpeople take things too much to heart..laugh alittle..and if its serious take up on pm..no need to run your laundry in public..


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

ezkilla13 said:


> hello!!


 WORKING SO HARD BUT DOING SO LITTLE TO GET TO 100 FRYING MY POST


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> ..no need to run your laundry in public..


 ...*dirty* laundry that is...

Anyhoo, lets get back to the subject at hand


----------

